# Completely Heartbroken.



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

We just lost our little baby Nora. I'd posted a thread a few days ago about her because I was worried she wasn't bouncing back from being malnourished, then today I went to check on the rats and I noticed her laying half in, half out of her hammock breathing heavily. I took her out to observe her but she sounded fine and was jumping around and playing and cuddling with me. Then out of nowhere she started to move funny and between her movements she'd stop and lay down and pant. I thought maybe something was wrong with her leg because of the way she was hopping so I picked her up and she opened her mouth, made a clicking sound and looked like she was gasping for air, then she went limp. We tried to see if we could revive her but she wasn't moving or breathing and her heart wasn't beating. It was so sudden and unexpected and I'm totally torn up about it. Does anyone know what could have happened? Do I need to be worried about my other girls? I'm so lost right now.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor baby, at least she had a good life with you for a little while. Our ratties never have enough time on Earth with us but it's especially heartbreaking when they go so young. 

As for your other girls I'd keep an eye on them but my guess is that there might have just been something wrong with Nora since she was so young.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG!!

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It must have been so hard to have her pass, while you were holding her. At least, you were there for her at the end and she knew she was loved. 

I cried when I read your post. You get so attached to these small delicate creatures and it rips your heart out, when you have to say good-bye. Just know she's in a better place and she's not feeling weak or frightened anymore. She's at peace and at the end, she knows she was loved.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the video I took about a minute before she died because I was concerned.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

i don't think she was injured, looking at the video, i think she was limping and having a hard time moving around because she was weak and dying. She is very young, so i think she was born with a bad heart and her heart failed. of course, none of us will know for sure, but that's what i believe might have happened. i'm so sorry for your loss, she was so cute and sweet.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to capture and share her last moments. 

Looking at the video....

I believe she loved you as much as you loved her. 



I'm sorry for you loss.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

The poor baby, I'm sorry you lost her; it does seem like she was breathing very hard and getting worn out after seconds of moving around, I think she was just a weak little one who sadly wasn't strong enough to stay. It's nice she had a good, loving home with you for the time she did have.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  Poor little Nora.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sorry Rum. She know you loved her and cared for her and wanted her to have a better life. <3


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss I know how you feel as me and my fiancé lost one of our boys Houdini in a similar way where one minute he seemed fine the next he was gone. In the case of my boy because he was so young (4 months old) I actually took his body to the vet and had a autopsy done not just to protect my two other boys who are both doing very well but to find out the cause of death. Turned out it was a genetic issue from birth and was only a matter of time but it is still hard when you love them so much. Best of luck to you and deepest condolences.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

That is how Bane was acting, though I wasn't with him in his final moments so I don't know if he was breathing heavy. I suspected a heart defect..

I'm sorry. It doesn't sound like she suffered, and I'm happy that you were with her when she went, it was undoubtedly a comfort.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Wow, she was a stunning little baby. You did what you could, I'm so sorry it ended like that and so young :c..she looked like she really loved you, coming when she was called and staying close to you..you could tell she knew she needed to be with her mommy before she left <3


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. She was so cute but definitely looks like she was having trouble. Poor baby, and I'm sorry for you for losing her too soon. 

When I was in high school our family lost our much beloved dog very suddenly like that. She literally fell over seizing while she was playing-she hadn't got hurt-and her heart stopped within seconds. The vet thought it was probably an aneurism or stroke because of how quickly it happened. It was traumatic for us to watch and be helpless, but on the other hand, she died while having fun with her favorite people, and it was so quick that she couldn't have felt pain for long. Maybe once the hurt abates a bit, the same thought might comfort you a bit. You gave Nora the best life you could, even though it was a sadly short one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  what a beautiful little girl she was.


----------

